# Atari Opening Online Bitcoin Casino



## SiccDicc (Apr 3, 2020)

Atari Casino
					






					casinoatari.com
				




*Why Atari Casino?*
Our dedicated Atari Casino team aims to provide our users with the best online casino experience to date. With a collection of all the best Atari games, along with the most popular classic casino games, Atari Casino represents the perfect place to lay back, have fun and win big. The stakes are adjustable for each player so you can always find a table and game that’s right for you. With great fun come great and valuable prizes. With plenty to enjoy, visit the Atari Casino today and enjoy all the fun and rewards it has to offer!

*No Local Restricion*
Due to the borderless nature of cryptocurrencies, anyone can gamble anywhere. That’s a huge advantage for the players.

*Faster Payout*
Payouts arrive to the players in a much faster fashion, because crypto transactions are much faster than bank transfers.

*Bigger Limits*
Because cryptocurrencies are more flexible than fiat, we are able to bypass some restriction that fiat currencies have and provide you with the best possible experience.

----------------------

They seem to be offering the staple experience and even old Atari games you can play against others for prizes.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Apr 3, 2020)

It's not even open yet and the name Atari has been bounced around a few holding companies. Given this could be the same company responsible for the emulation boxes (and their vaporware cohorts) it feels kind of sus. That's assuming it's all on the up and up. If it's a clear web equivalent to an actual deep web casino then it could theoretically be seized (or exit strategy'd) at any time.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 3, 2020)

This kinda changes bladerunner a lil' bit. Maybe it was a casino all along...





I think this sort of thing might lead into simply playing AAA games against other randos for real money, which is weird. Burned out pro gamers will hustle Quake3 and Gears to make the rent.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 3, 2020)

Wow, so basically what I'm getting from this is that the AAA gaming industry is trying to get into old fashioned gambling because all their attempts to put gambling into video games are gaining the ire of every single government entity in the world.
Probably goes without saying that this is going to flop like a fish.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 3, 2020)

Instead of Reese's Pieces, ET is collecting bitcoin.


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 3, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Wow, so basically what I'm getting from this is that the AAA gaming industry is trying to get into old fashioned gambling because all their attempts to put gambling into video games are gaining the ire of every single government entity in the world.
> Probably goes without saying that this is going to flop like a fish.


To be fair, prize pools, competitions, and tournaments are more "legitimate" than hawking and essentially ripping people off with set odd glorified lottery gumball machines, and digital ones at that. Even in Japan for good ol gachapon they don't pull bullshit with the odds unless it's limited editions, and even then, the limited editions feel fair to gain due to them being more valuable physical goods that you can resell to local shops and buy pieces you want. Plus, the idea that there are underground video game tournaments played online is some cool cyberpunk shit right there.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 3, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Wow, so basically what I'm getting from this is that the AAA gaming industry is trying to get into old fashioned gambling because all their attempts to put gambling into video games are gaining the ire of every single government entity in the world.
> Probably goes without saying that this is going to flop like a fish.


There's enough suckers with their neural pathways conditioned by the high of gambling to give this a go. The Atari stuff is just a marketing entry-point.


----------



## Nephi (Apr 3, 2020)

An actual casino created by a videogame company after stuff like the lootbox mechanic, CSGO's knifes gambling and _GTA's_ casino almost made some countries consider heavily regulating and taxing videogames? I can already ear Jim Sterling autistically screeching in the distance like a fucking downie, you have some stones Atari
Apparently they also have the option of streaming live blackjack and roulette by actual people instead of being pieces of code randomly deciding stuff, which I think can be an actually good business idea if we consider how most casinos are closed during this coronavirus outbreak, and after that they're also going to be popular among those agorophobic paranoids that don't trust machines or just snobs that don't get out of their homes, in that aspect: well played Atari.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 3, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Wow, so basically what I'm getting from this is that the AAA gaming industry is trying to get into old fashioned gambling because all their attempts to put gambling into video games are gaining the ire of every single government entity in the world.


Atari hasnt been AAA for 20 years...
they are also not realy the first, Sega was formed as a slot machine company  with a focus on US military bases and they are now a IP farm for pachinko.
Konami is a front for Gambling and other activities of the Yakuza.


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Apr 3, 2020)

There is/was a physical aspect to Atari Casinos, too. 









						ATARI ANNOUNCES WORLD-CLASS VIDEO GAME-THEMED ATARI HOTELS First Atari Hotel to Begin Construction in Phoenix in Mid-2020 - Atari Hotels
					

New York, NY (January 27, 2020) – Atari® — one of the world’s most iconic consumer brands and entertainment producers — today announced a deal with GSD Group — a leading innovation and strategy agency, led by founder Shelly Murphy and partner Napoleon Smith III — to acquire the rights to build...




					atarihotels.com


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Apr 3, 2020)

I never understood the appeal of Casinos.  One of my exs had a yearly past-time where every summer she would go to the casino's in Jersey and gamble whatever she had.  One of the summers I went with her, she just stuck to a few certain machines (like the Big Bang Theory one) and then walked around looking for whatever she though were "easy win" machines or whatever looked appealing.  She had me join in on the "fun" (which whatever, its her money not mine), but the only time I had fun was when we were spending time outside the casino (like walking on the boardwalk, chilling in the hotel pool together, or even eating together at the hibatchi grill place they had near the poker/blackjack tables.).

All casino's are is just flashy machines that you loose more money than getting some (unless you happen to be the luckiest person ever).  I've had this argument with other people (including my exs) that tell me arcade machines are the same thing, which on one hand, the whole "put money into thing to win/lose" aspect might be true, but at least with video-games there is more interaction coming from the player.  Aside from the kiddie ones in like Chuck-E-Cheese or Dave & Busters (like Skee-Ball for instance, in where unless you don't do anything at all you'll always get a prize in the form of tickets which have some meaning and value), with regular arcade machines (like beat-em-ups, shooters, racers, fighters, DDR, etc...) you get your money's worth on the experience you have with said game.  If I go to waste money on DDR, its because I'm getting a mini-workout while listening to my favorite songs.  If I go to waste money on a fighting game, its because I want to see how my "stick" skills are compared to my "gamepad" skills and hopefully meet someone that wants to play.  What I'm saying is that at least Arcades are more practical than Casinos.


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 3, 2020)

Just using traditional gambling seems a lot more honest than lootbox shit.
And yeah iirc since the 90s "Atari" is just a bundle of trademarks that get sold to someone else every few years.


----------



## Orion Balls (Apr 3, 2020)

So, what this article is saying is that I can finally utilize my Tempest skills to make money?


----------



## Mepsi Pax (Apr 3, 2020)

Gambling is entertainment that you have to pay for, it's actually very similar to arcade gaming -  the scale is different (among other things), because video games are for kids and gambling is specifically for adults.

The biggest problem with "for fun" (as opposed to "gambling addiction") casino gambling and gaming is that the stakes are mostly ridiculous for normal people. If you go to a casino, you'll find that the minimum bet on ANY table game is something like $15-20. Texas might be a little less (I didn't play the last time I went), but I'd be surprised if any casino hold 'em game had blinds under $5, which means seeing a hand through will quickly become expensive. The only alternative is slot machines, which are cheap but incredibly boring, and their sizeable payoffs are almost entirely in the form of in-house prizes like a free night's stay or comped meal.

I dunno how these guys plan to evade the authorities, but if they can offer a low cost alternative with some variations on regular gaming like video game tourney/match wagers, I think they'll have some success. Isn't BTC only divisible to 1/1000 though? Because that would make the lowest single denomination approximately $6.5 at today's prices.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Apr 4, 2020)

And this is how every bitcoin holder goes e-bankrupt overnight.


SSF2T Old User said:


> All casino's are is just flashy machines that you loose more money than getting some (unless you happen to be the luckiest person ever). I've had this argument with other people (including my exs) that tell me arcade machines are the same thing, which on one hand, the whole "put money into thing to win/lose" aspect might be true, but at least with video-games there is more interaction coming from the player. Aside from the kiddie ones in like Chuck-E-Cheese or Dave & Busters (like Skee-Ball for instance, in where unless you don't do anything at all you'll always get a prize in the form of tickets which have some meaning and value), with regular arcade machines (like beat-em-ups, shooters, racers, fighters, DDR, etc...) you get your money's worth on the experience you have with said game. If I go to waste money on DDR, its because I'm getting a mini-workout while listening to my favorite songs. If I go to waste money on a fighting game, its because I want to see how my "stick" skills are compared to my "gamepad" skills and hopefully meet someone that wants to play. What I'm saying is that at least Arcades are more practical than Casinos.


And also the fact you're not playing to win back money nor is winning an arcade game contingent on "random" "chance" either. It's not bullshit that lures you into feeding it money on the promise of a big payoff, you're absolutely getting what you're paying for with pinball.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Apr 4, 2020)

Just die already, Atari.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Apr 4, 2020)

Mepsi Pax said:


> Gambling is entertainment that you have to pay for, it's actually very similar to arcade gaming - the scale is different (among other things), because video games are for kids and gambling is specifically for adults.


I'm sorry, but this is a very surface level analysis of things.

It's bad enough when the gambling is done over things like poker entirely among friends outside the bounds of casinos (online or not), when the introduction of money can cause dissent and dislike between the players. A game played among family or friends can get aggressive enough without bringing money into it. Why introduce further discord, when in reality everyone will end up with just about the same amount of money in the end?

But this is just going to be a scam like 'slot machines' which are not even normally competitive. They're just a way to make people be addicted to greed based on lies. Do arcade machines suck money? Sure. Do they make one addicted to greed? No.


----------



## Mepsi Pax (Apr 5, 2020)

You're right, but I'm not a gambling addict or a filthy rooting money pig, so that's how I personally conceptualize gaming and gambling. If I'm going to gamble, I assume I'll be paying for the entertainment derived thereof, not that I'm going to MAKE any money from doing it. This is why I very rarely play games of chance, simply put the cost/benefit sucks ass, even when considered as luxury entertainment. It's incredibly expensive when you frame it in "per hour" terms.

I understand that it's an autistic take in the sense that it ignores human failings, but that doesn't make it incorrect. I don't really think organized and regulated gambling should exist anyway, the scale is too large and it encourages and normalizes vice.


----------



## clyde1VP (Jun 30, 2020)

You shouldn't be a gambling addict for simple playing some online bitcoin casinos. Some people play just for fun, every single day spending some money after hard day at work. And of course, you always can win a lot of money, if you know how to make the right decisions in this or that casino game. Few days ago, my brother shared a link with new online casino games and said that I should visit their website and test few things, that he couldn't made by himself. I've started playing and what I can say - in the first evening I won 200 dollars.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jun 30, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Wow, so basically what I'm getting from this is that the AAA gaming industry is trying to get into old fashioned gambling because all their attempts to put gambling into video games are gaining the ire of every single government entity in the world.
> Probably goes without saying that this is going to flop like a fish.


Atari as we knew it has been dead for decades.
Their name and properties got sold off and slapped onto shitty cashgrab reboots of their beloved old properties.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jul 9, 2020)

IB4 massive crypto crash i guess


----------



## clyde1VP (Sep 16, 2020)

I think it depends on each person. I've heard a lot of stories about how winning the lottery gave people chances to grow themselves. The lottery is kinda like gambling. Winning lottery is very rare with lower risk but online gambling is always possible with a bit of risk. I personally prefer high roller ones as you get better chances every day to win.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 16, 2020)

clyde1VP said:


> I think it depends on each person. I've heard a lot of stories about how winning the lottery gave people chances to grow themselves. The lottery is kinda like gambling. Winning lottery is very rare with lower risk but online gambling is always possible with a bit of risk. I personally prefer high roller ones as you get better chances every day to win.



ok atari shill

edit: I was on three cups of sake and six shots of rum writing this and I don't remember it at all.


----------



## crapstream (Sep 16, 2020)

looks like a scam, why atari would launch a website that looks shit like that?
and they are not dead since they launched the game ET?


----------



## Spasticus Autisticus (Apr 13, 2021)

hansfredsauce said:


> Hmm. I think I would be more than happy to try it if it accepts several digital currencies other than just Bitcoin and bitcoin casinos like https://www.bitcasino.com/. Plus, if it partners with some of the leading software companies in the market, just to make everything seamless and exciting.


This looks like it was vaporware. The website is now password protected. Yet another failed project under the Atari name.


----------



## lemme ASS you a question (Apr 13, 2021)

They've been making casino and gambling games since the Atari VCS days in the 1970s, and with the popularity of lootboxes this is just the natural next step to use cryptocurrencies now since its such an open meme. Im more surprised Atari has been able to survive the past 20 years in its current form and somehow get attention whenever they announce some retarded shit prototype which always never gets produced anyway. Theyre the simpsons of the game industry in that they just need to die already, its not 1979 anymore, im not getting excited over Breakout with paddle controllers on my RF tuned woodgrain TV.

Either Make Atari Groovy Again or fuck off


----------

